# Suggestions



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I want to take my grandchildren away for a few days, they are aged 14.1/2... 7 and 13 does anyone have any suggestions please? I do not want to go to Disney Paris as we have already done that.

Thanks

Maiden


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Snowdon! Go up by train, enjoy the new facilities at the top and stunning views, then walk down. And if you have time enjoy the land of dragons, Caernarfon Castle, ffestiniog railway, magic and merlins ........ Easyjet (as used by DC ) to Liverpool possibly? And Liverpool is worth a day 

Taking spanish mother-in-law there in September (Wales that is)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, I don't really want to go to the U.K would rather stay in Europe.
I have tried looking at Gibraltar but can't see flights from Alicante to there and as I wont have been in Spain for long I don't really want to do that drive.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thanks, I don't really want to go to the U.K would rather stay in Europe.
> I have tried looking at Gibraltar but can't see flights from Alicante to there and as I wont have been in Spain for long I don't really want to do that drive.


 Don't want UK but thinking of Gib  You've cheered my day.

OK how about the Rhine gorge using the bus/boats. More castles than Wales, and very relaxing as the boats are like buses and there are lots of lovely little children friendly guest house/ family hotels


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Don't want UK but thinking of Gib  You've cheered my day.
> 
> OK how about the Rhine gorge using the bus/boats. More castles than Wales, and very relaxing as the boats are like buses and there are lots of lovely little children friendly guest house/ family hotels




I was thinking more for the history of Gib, see the apes ... not to shop.
My grandchildren are very active so need something to keep them going all day.
I think the Rhine gorge would be too far when we will only be going for 4 days.
I have had suggestions from them that have range from Benidorm to Harry Potter theme park in the USA (they think I am rich). It will just be me and the children so I need something to keep them occupied but not something that I have to supervise.
Maybe I should just give them money lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Where was it that PeskyWesky took her daughter a year or so ago?????????????? PESKY???? ANYONE????? 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Where was it that PeskyWesky took her daughter a year or so ago?????????????? PESKY???? ANYONE?????
> 
> Jo xxx


Valencia - loads & loads to do, but the younger one might get a bit bored - the 14 & 13 year olds would love it though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

That is the problem keeping the 3 of them happy. The youngest one is the diva and she has just suggested a dude ranch in America...I don't know where she gets her ideas from.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just had a quick glance at Valencia and I wouldn't mind going there.. I have sent the link on to the grandchildren.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> That is the problem keeping the 3 of them happy. The youngest one is the diva and she has just suggested a dude ranch in America...I don't know where she gets her ideas from.


I know we slate Benidorn, but there's a lot to do there, especially with kids

Mundomar, Aqualandia (not sure when that opens?), Terra Mitica, Terra Natura, the beaches, crazy golf

you can easily spend a day at either Terra Mitica or Terra Natura - Mundomar is more a half day unless you are determined to see every show

when is it you are going - on a hot day Algar Falls is wonderful










and..............you could come visit me & my 11 (nearly 12) & 15 year old!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Where was it that PeskyWesky took her daughter a year or so ago?????????????? PESKY???? ANYONE?????
> 
> Jo xxx



Yes, xabichica is right. We went to Valencia and had a really good time - the only complaint being the heat, but we went in July I think.
Here's the link to thread which tells you all about it. There's also the Bio park which is heavily advertised, but I'm not into that kind of park too much
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/50738-break-valencia-3.html
It's not very clear in the post I made, but the name of the place we stayed in was "50 flats". Like I said, not very near the beach or oceanographic, but near the centre and cheap and modern. They had computers downstairs and I think they had international stations on the tv.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I want to take my grandchildren away for a few days, they are aged 14.1/2... 7 and 13 does anyone have any suggestions please? I do not want to go to Disney Paris as we have already done that.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maiden


What about the Wild West park (Parque Oeste) in Almeria where they shot the westerns?. They have a daily show which is a live renactment of a scene from a western. They now also have a zoo which is spread out over a large area and has a couple of cafes, and they also have a couple of swimming pools with slides to relax in.

Just dont go in the middle of August, like I did - it really _is_ a desert! I dont know how we survived!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> What about the Wild West park (Parque Oeste) in Almeria where they shot the westerns?. They have a daily show which is a live renactment of a scene from a western. They now also have a zoo which is spread out over a large area and has a couple of cafes, and they also have a couple of swimming pools with slides to relax in.
> 
> Just dont go in the middle of August, like I did - it really _is_ a desert! I dont know how we survived!




Now I like this idea as I loved going to Sioux City in Gran Canaria


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now I like this idea as I loved going to Sioux City in Gran Canaria


Sioux city? Didnt know about that one. When we went to the Wild West park we had free tickets because they were included in the hotel package. The Playa Senator group hotels include them, they are also good hotels for children's entertainments and have a range of stuff for kids of all ages to do.


----------

